# Jax Jags say say all 10 home games blacked out



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

> The Jaguars play the first of 10 home games this year Saturday night - two in the preseason and eight in the regular season - and the team has already announced all 10 will be blacked out on TV because of a lack of ticket sales.
> 
> This will be the first time in their 15-year history that they've blacked out all 10 games and the stadium might be only, about half-filled Saturday night.


WOW I can't remember a NFL team in recent times announcing every home game will be blacked out . I wonder if the NFL will change or suspend the black out rule if more teams have multiple blacked out games this season ?

http://jacksonville.com/sports/foot...1/story/jaguars_ready_for_string_of_blackouts


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

This is just a local TV blackout right?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bummer! Why don't you #%$&#@% people in JAX support your local NFL team so I can watch the games in the air-conditioned comfort of my very own home theater? 

Well, living in SE Georgia, but residing in the Jacksonville DMA, looks like I won't get any of the Jags home games from JAX, but there's a chance I might get lucky and get one or two home games from a Savannah station on cable, although not in HD.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Garyunc said:


> This is just a local TV blackout right?


Yes for Jax Jags tv market area


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The black out rule local tv (was) Blackout , All tickets had to be sold out 72 hours before kick off, I don't know how they can say that before the season starts?

That is 72 hours before each Home game.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

WestDC said:


> The black out rule local tv (was) Blackout , All tickets had to be sold out 72 hours before kick off, I don't know how they can say that before the season starts?
> 
> That is 72 hours before each Home game.


Exactly. They seem be trying to scare the Jacksonville public to get some quick early ticket sales.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

TANK said:


> I wonder if the NFL will change or suspend the black out rule if more teams have multiple blacked out games this season ?


Why?

Then that defeats the purpose of the rule in the first place.

I understand it is hard times right now, but once you take that cat out of the bag, it is going to be very hard for them to put it back in.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Oakland Raider games have been blackedout for years in the SF Bay Area/Sacramento area. It's a rarity that a home game makes it on TV. In this day and age I think the NFL B/O rule is outdated. You're trying to sell a product if it doesn't make it on local TV you can't really sell it. I think the NFL needs to look at changing that rule....


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> Oakland Raider games have been blackedout for years in the SF Bay Area/Sacramento area. It's a rarity that a home game makes it on TV. In this day and age I think the NFL B/O rule is outdated. You're trying to sell a product if it doesn't make it on local TV you can't really sell it. I think the NFL needs to look at changing that rule....


Look at baseball.

For me, one of the #1 reasons why I don't go to many games in the season, is because it is astronomicallly cheaper and easier time wize for me to watch the games on TV.

With HD and other things, watching the game sometime is a LOT better then going to game, especially in cold weather cities.

And given that a major portion of the teams revenue is based on ticket/parking/food sales, I don't see this rule changing any time in the near future.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

> Posted by Mike Florio
> 
> We've heard scattered rumors regarding NFL fears that more than a dozen teams might face local blackouts at some point this year. Recently, Mark Maske of the Washington Post identified three hot spots (Jacksonville, San Diego, and Minnesota) and several other potential problem cities.
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2009/08/31/nfl-wont-be-altering-blackout-rule/


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> Oakland Raider games have been blackedout for years in the SF Bay Area/Sacramento area. It's a rarity that a home game makes it on TV. In this day and age I think the NFL B/O rule is outdated. You're trying to sell a product if it doesn't make it on local TV you can't really sell it. I think the NFL needs to look at changing that rule....


They (oakland) need a better product and the tickets would all be gone, As soon as AL Davis (exits) maybe that will happen, but that is what happens when you constantly move your team around the state, you can loose a lot of fans-Translated- Season ticket holders.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

TANK said:


> WOW I can't remember a NFL team in recent times announcing every home game will be blacked out . I wonder if the NFL will change or suspend the black out rule if more teams have multiple blacked out games this season ?
> 
> http://jacksonville.com/sports/foot...1/story/jaguars_ready_for_string_of_blackouts


Can't be true unless it is a team decision. Their announcement is not consistent with the NFL rule on blackouts.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Solutions:

1. Win games.
2. Pay people to attend -- tv revenues will make up for foregone ticket sales.

If rule #2 doesn't work, see rule #1.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Blackout forecast: Every Teams' outlook for potential TV blackout of home games in 2009

http://usatoday.printthis.clickabil...-31-nfl-tickets_N.htm&partnerID=1662#forecast


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I love me some football (and basketball) but I can't feel too sorry for people in this situation. It is a business, and if they aren't selling enough tickets, about the only thing they can do is blackout the games and hope that encourages more folks to buy tickets the next time.

That said... I really haven't enjoyed being at games in person. Crowds get out of hand sometimes, and I never get the same view of the field that I get on TV.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I enjoy the game, of course, but I'm certainly not going to pay grossly-inflated ticket and concession prices to watch a bunch of overpaid. over-hyped, faux-hero athletes lose yet another game for their fat-cat owners.

BTW, what team was it that played the _first half_ of last weekend's losing game against the Eagles? :scratchin

Certainly not the Jax Jags!


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Nick said:


> Solutions:
> 
> 1. Win games.
> 2. Pay people to attend -- tv revenues will make up for foregone ticket sales.
> ...


3. Move to a smaller stadium.

Alltell has 73,000 capacity.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In the case of the Raider nation, also clean up the stands. It's too dangerous to go to those games, even for Raider fans.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

ok I'm confused,I live in Ormond Beach,FL. I beileve thats Orlando area and I have the ST+SF. Will the Jags home games be blacked out here to?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Dcm210 said:


> ok I'm confused,I live in Ormond Beach,FL. I beileve thats Orlando area and I have the ST+SF. Will the Jags home games be blacked out here to?


Is your zipcode within 75 miles of Jacksonville? Looks like that is right on the border. If you are slightly to the south, you might be ok. On the northside, maybe not.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

ok thanks,is there a website to look that stuff up? my zip is 32174


----------

